# Mouse here, mouse there, mice everywhere..



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

I put in here some pictures of some my mice. 
Nobody of these mice are not show winners! But, they are my mice and my "baby" and i´m working with them all the time. 

Vera is bad black tan mouse. Her tummy is not bright and beautiful and she is not the "show type" mouse.









Una is chinchilla and her head is little bit short.









Rena is Argente creme. I like her, but her ears are wrong position.









Rosina is chinchilla. Nice girl. 









Rinna is chinchilla too.









Urkki is nice chinchilla buck. I like his temperament very much.









Kiamilla was black fox.









Gabi.. I like her very very much.









Nuckelavee is black fox buck. (those rosettes are come in the pet show)









Fenris with pet show rosettes.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Your mice are very pretty


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

I love Tan and Fox Mice they are so pretty, welcome btw. Congratulations on those rosettes!!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I love your chinchilla;s so so cute


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I LOVE your rosette photos, such sweet faces on those mice. Una is especially pretty too


----------

